# Trigger Adj. Howa Model 1500



## moemoe (Jan 26, 2010)

I bought a HOWA Model 1500 would like to adj. the trig.  I saw an instructional video on you tube but now it is gone.  Can anyone give me some tips, kinda what to do and what not to do?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## MOTS (Jan 26, 2010)

Get a Timney trigger. You should be able to drop it in yourself.


----------



## miles58 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a Howa 1500 in .243.  It came with a typical factory trigger.  I started by adjusting the pull weight (loosen the lock nut on the front of the triggerjust a little then lighten up the pull weight).  In my case after adjusting the pull weight it also broke very cleanly with virtually no creep.  

When you finish, tighten the lock nut.  Then, try to slam fire it (work the bold hard and fast).  Next bounce the butt off the floor.  If it does not trip the trigger you can glue/lacquer/locktite (blue, not red) the screw and move on to setting the travel.

Mine adjusted down to 2 lbs or so and is a very nice trigger.  I certainly would not replace it with anything.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 26, 2010)

pull  the action from the stock

the front screw on the trigger is the trigger return adjustment(pull pressure)  you can back this out to reduce the pull weight.

the screw on the rear is the Sear engagement.. I'd suggest you not mess with this.  If you do then be darn sure your safety still works as this is a trigger block type of safety. reducing the sear engagement can make the safety inop.. This can be fixed but I'd really suggest a smith do this if reducing the front screw doesn't work for you. 

the trigger on the newer Howe or Weatherby Vanguard is very similar to a timney BTW.

With any trigger adjustment do a full safety test afterwards. make sure the weapon is empty. cock the rifle,  engage the safety..pull the trigger... take the safety off and bang the side of the stock HARD with your hand. it should not fire...


----------



## moemoe (Jan 27, 2010)

*Thanks*

Gents,
Thanks I am going to give this a shot tonight.  I will post and let you know what happens.  I had heard that the trigger is close to the quality of an aftermarket trigger.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 27, 2010)

i have a 257 Roy in a Vanguard and it's trigger is outstanding after playing with it.


----------



## miles58 (Jan 27, 2010)

moemoe said:


> Gents,
> Thanks I am going to give this a shot tonight.  I will post and let you know what happens.  I had heard that the trigger is close to the quality of an aftermarket trigger.



I consider mine after adjustment to be the equal of any I have used.  And like jglenn said, I also would not mess with the sear though unless it's absolutely necessary and do not forget to re-seal the threads on the pull weight adjustment screw.

Dave


----------

